# LOTR Parodies



## scotsboyuk (Oct 17, 2006)

These may have been posted before and if so I apologise.

Video 1
Video 2
Video 3
Video 4

Note: Yes I am linking to videos on my personal blog, but I am not intending this to be an advertisment of my blog. It is simply easier to link to them there rather than finding them on YouTube again.


----------



## Sammyboy (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello stranger!  

Will have a nose at the vids later, as just about to go to work (and will be late if I'm not careful!  )


----------



## scotsboyuk (Oct 18, 2006)

Sammyboy said:


> Hello stranger!
> 
> Will have a nose at the vids later, as just about to go to work (and will be late if I'm not careful!  )



I haven't posted here in a while. I didn't realise you still did!


----------



## Sammyboy (Oct 19, 2006)

Recently only come back here myself, been re-reading LoTR and Tolkien and had a few questions!

Oops, still haven't watched your videos, really must to that!


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey, I really enjoyed your videos. They gave me a laugh when I needed one.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 28, 2006)

scotsboyuk said:


> I haven't posted here in a while. I didn't realise you still did!



Scotty! Welcome back, m'bonny lad!

Barley


----------



## scotsboyuk (Oct 30, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Scotty! Welcome back, m'bonny lad!
> 
> Barley



Hello old bean!  How are you?


----------

